# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer > Hausbau in Thailand >  Landaufschüttung,Preise,Probleme und Infos

## schiene

In unserem Urlaub wollten wir eines unserer Grundstücke mit Erde aufschütten lassen.
Ein Familienmitlgied hat ein Firma welche solche Aufträge ausführt.
Nach harten Verhandlungen einigten wir uns auf einen "Festpreis all inklusiv"von 41.000 Bath.
Das Grundstück hat eine Größe von 40x38 m und sollte etwa 1,4m hoch aufgeschüttet werden.
Da er noch einen anderen Auftrag hatte konnte er nur Nachmittags 3-5 Stunden aufschütten lassen.
Die erde stammt aus einem See/Wasserspeicher gleich hinter unserm Grundstück welcher jährlich immer größer und tiefer gebaggert wird.
Gearbeitet wurde mit 7 LKWs und einem Traktor welcher die Erde verteilte.
Und so sah das Grundstück vor der Aufschüttung aus.








Dann ging es los !!!










Mein Schwiegervater kam vorbei und betrachtete sich alles.Dann meinte er der große Mangobaum welcher links am Grundstücksrand steht müsse entfernt werden da er eine Erdaufschüttung nicht vertägt und irgendwann wegfault und umbricht.Och neeee,der schöne Baum  ::  
Doch alle anderen bestätigten diese Aussage und so wurde ein Bagger besorgt welcher nach knapp 3 Stunden Kampf mit dem Baum gewann.(Kosten für Bagger beliefen sich zusätzlich auf 2000 Bath)welches ich durch Eintrittsgelder für die kleinen Gaffer wieder gut machte  ::  







Am 3.Tag war alles erledigt.Nun werden wir die Regenzeit abwarten und wenn sich die Erde gesetzt hat wird nochmals auf über 10 cm über die Straße aufgeschüttet.Dies ist im Preis inklusiv!!!

----------


## schiene

Irgenwie haben andere Dorfbewohner von dem günstigen Preis pro LKW erfahren und wollten auch ein paar Fuhren zu dem Preis.Nun war er bissel in der Klemme und wir verbreiteten  das ich 220 Bath pro LKW bezahlt habe.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Irgenwie haben andere Dorfbewohner von dem günstigen Preis pro LKW erfahren und wollten auch ein paar Fuhren zu dem Preis.Nun war er bissel in der Klemme und wir verbreiteten  das ich 220 Bath pro LKW bezahlt habe.



FYI: Auf Samui werden so 500-800 aufgerufen!   ::

----------


## schiene

> FYI: Auf Samui werden so 500-800 aufgerufen!


wenn das so teuer ist braucht man sich ja auch nicht über die hohen Grundstückspreise auf Samui wundern.Hängt ja letztendlich auch alles mit zusammen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> 
> FYI: Auf Samui werden so 500-800 aufgerufen!  
> 
> 
> wenn das so teuer ist braucht man sich ja auch nicht über die hohen Grundstückspreise auf Samui wundern.Hängt ja letztendlich auch alles mit zusammen.


Du meinst, wenn die Aufschüttung schon passiert ist!?

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> ...


ja,so meinte ich das!!!das die Preise auf Samui von vornherein höher sind ist schon klar,aber durch solche Preise bei der Landaufschüttung steigen sie ja nochmals erheblich.

----------

....also ich halte die Preisangabe für unrealistisch tief. 
Da müsste ja der Lieferant noch drauf gezahlt haben.........

----------


## Willi Wacker

Uwe, in welcher Ecke Thailands ist das ?
ehe ich mir wund suche...

----------


## Daniel Sun

Willi such dich nicht Wund...
...schau in das Profil von Schiene...

Wohnort:  	Frankfurt/Main,Prakhon Chai

----------


## Greenhorn

> Uwe, in welcher Ecke Thailands ist das ?
> ehe ich mir wund suche...


Der Ort muesste Prakon Chai (s. "Wohnort"). Es gibt einen Wohnort mit diesem Namen im Changwat Buri Ram. Das liegt suedlich von Roi Et nicht weit von der Grenze.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...gestern bei Sclecker
hallo junge Frau, ich suche Fruchtzucker
: steht genau vor ihnen junger Mann   :: 

da wäre aber noch die Frage
: wieviele Prakhon Chai's  gibbet in Thailand

----------


## Greenhorn

Die Suchfunktion meine Landkarte findet nur eines!?!

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Die Suchfunktion meine Landkarte findet nur eines!?!


...hab's gefunden,
an der " 24 " zwischen Nang Rong und Prasat

----------


## Greenhorn

In Ranong liegt der Preis fuer einen Dreiachser/2 kleine Lkw's (s.o.) 900TB inkl. Raupe oder Trecker zum Einebnen. Das sind etwas mehr wie 10qbm. Man kann hier fragen wo man will, man bekommt nur etwas zu diesem "Normpreis". Es scheint sich bei den Anbietern um eine "Grossfamilie" zu handeln. Egal wo Erdaushub anfaellt, die haben es schon aufgekauft. 
Guter Mutterboden kostet 600 TB/qbm   ::  
Bei "meinem" Grundstueck wurden vor 6 Jahren auf ueber 1000 qm im Mittel um 3 Meter aufgefuellt. Das kostet heute ein kleines Vermoegen.
Bei der Wertenschaetzung eines Grundstueckes ist die Hochwasserfreie Lage/Verfuellung ein erheblicher Faktor.

----------

Der sogenannte "Normalpreis" liegt bei 350 Baht für einen 'hok loh' (6-Rad-Laster wie auf dem Foodo von Uwe) mit ca. 4 cbm Ladevermögen.
Für 3 Lastwagen voll (ca. 12 cbm) zahlt man 1.000 Baht.
Es sei denn, es muss von weiter her angefahren werden.
Bei größeren Mengen ist die Planierraupe preislich mit drin.
"Guter Oberboden" (wirklicher Mutterboden ist nur schwer zu bekommen) kostet je nach Güte und Entfernung 600 - 800 Baht je 4 cbm.

----------


## Greenhorn

> "Guter Oberboden" (wirklicher Mutterboden ist nur schwer zu bekommen) kostet je nach Güte und Entfernung 600 - 800 Baht je 4 cbm.


Wo??? 
Ich habe es aufgegeben.
Wir haben in der Gegend sehr viel Kaffee. 50 grosse Reissaecke mit Kaffeeschalen im Songthew ueber 25 km (!) angefahren fuer laecherliche 500 TB. 
Rindershit ist schon richtig teuer. Reissack 20 Bath plus Transport.
Ich mische die Auffuellerde mit Sand (faellt beim Ausheben der Teiche an) und mulche dick mit den Kaffeeschalen. 
Nach der ersten Saison hatte ich schon Super-Erde.
 ::

----------


## schiene

Nach 2 Jahren haben wir nachschütten lasse,da der Boden sich um einiges gesenkt hat.
121 LKWs+5 LKWs free zum Preis von 20.000 Bath.
So sah es vor dem Aufschütten aus.Der Baum,wo das Moped steht ist übrigens in 2 Jahren gewachsen  ::  




dann ging es los....








Die Erde kommt aus einem See welcher als Wasserspeicher für die Reisfelder dient.Die Aushubstelle liegt 1 KM von unserem Grundstück entfernt.


und hier wird die Erde ausgehoben

----------


## Enrico

Das musst du alle Jahre mal auffüllen, haben wir auch jedes mal. Besonders an den Rändern und, was ich mir gut vorstellen kann, gerade auf den unbebauten Teilen. Der Regen spült immer einiges wech und der nächste freut sich.

Letztes Jahr war auch wieder so nen Jahr, einem vom Dorf geholt der das macht für 100B am Tag, was mach ich in alter Gewohnheit? Geb ihm früh schon das Geld   ::  

Er wurde dann erst Abends wieder gesichtet und Schwiegermuttern hatte was zu lachen   ::

----------


## schiene

Als nächstes kommt die Mauer drumherum.Nicht hoch,aber so bleibt die Erde wo sie ist.

----------


## Enrico

Ok, die ham wir nur vorne. War Wunsch vom Schwiegervater. Mach dann ja kein Stahlzaun drauf wie der Nachbar, das finde ich sieht immer aus wie ne Schule oder Behörde. Lieber nen schönen Holzzaun. Muss mal nen Bild suchen wo der Zaun drauf ist der mir nicht so gefällt....

----------


## Enrico

Sowas mein ich:



So sieht unser aus:

----------


## schiene

Da demnächst ein paar Bäume und Sträucher gepflanzt werden soll die Strassenseite geschlossen werden damit das liebe Viehzeugs nicht alles abfrißt.
15 Pfeiler und 3 Rollen Stacheldraht sollen es derweile richten bis zum Mauerbau.
Den Preis für Pfeiler und Stacheldraht mit der Cheffin des Bauhandels ausgemacht.Sie mußte aber schnell weg und die Tochter erstellte die Rechnung.Nee,neee kleine....hab andere Preise mit deiner Mutter ausgehandelt(siehe Rechnung)  ::  




@Enrico
Auf der Seite zur Straße werde wir eine kleine Mauer mit Zaun obendrauf bauen lassen(wie auf deinem ersten Bild).
Die Hinterseite wird etwas höher gebaut da wir dort auch den Pool bauen wollen.
Die Seiten nur mit ner kleinen Mauer da dort ein Onkel und auf der anderen Seite ein Großmutter wohnt.

----------


## Enrico

> @Enrico
> Auf der Seite zur Straße werde wir eine kleine Mauer mit Zaun obendrauf bauen lassen(wie auf deinem ersten Bild).
> Die Hinterseite wird etwas höher gebaut da wir dort auch den Pool bauen wollen.
> Die Seiten nur mit ner kleinen Mauer da dort ein Onkel und auf der anderen Seite ein Großmutter wohnt.


Hehe, halt Geschmackssache   ::  Mach doch   ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...


Irgendwie malen Thais die Zahlen doch immer gleich.




> ...Die Seiten nur mit ner kleinen Mauer da dort ein Onkel und auf der anderen Seite ein Großmutter wohnt.


Sollte nicht grad deshalb die Mauer doppelt so hoch werden?  ::

----------


## odd

@ Schiene 20.000 für Erdaufschüttung war ein guter Preis. Ich hatte damals eindeutig zu viel bezahlt. Tja Anfangszeiten eines Farangs.

Auch bei den Pfeilern scheint ihr einen guten Preis erhalten zu haben.   ::

----------


## schiene

[quote="Daniel SunSollte nicht grad deshalb die Mauer doppelt so hoch werden?  :: [/quote]

neeee,der ist ganz lieb,trinkt und raucht nicht und ist auch schon über 60 Jahre alt.

----------


## wein4tler

Über 60 bin ich auch, aber ob ich lieb bin? Ich rauche auch nicht und trinken - nur mäßig.

----------


## schiene

> Über 60 bin ich auch, aber ob ich lieb bin? Ich rauche auch nicht und trinken - nur mäßig.


ach komm,bist doch nen ganz lieber netter Kerl  ::  
und somit darfste auch unser noch nicht gebauten Swimingpool mit benutzen  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> und somit darfste auch unser noch nicht gebauten Swimingpool mit benutzen


Aber nur bis zur Fertigstellung!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Daniel, woher wusstest Du, dass ich ein Trockenschwimmer bin?   ::  

Schiene, einen nichtgebauten Swimmingpool kann ich Dir nicht bieten, aber Quartier so ihr beide mal nach Wien und Umgebung kommt.

----------


## schiene

Haben gerade noch einmal 100 LKWs zum Aufschütten(nachschütten)für 13.000 Bath bestellt.Inkl.ist das Planieren.Macht pro LKW 130 Bath.
Die Erde ist doch noch bissel abgesagt und ich denke nachdem es nun zum 3.mal aufgeschüttet wird sollte es ausreichen.

----------


## schiene

und so schauts zur Zeit aus.Ist auch das Grundstück auf dem der Bungalow gebaut werden soll.

----------


## schiene

Wir haben nochmals auf unserem bebauten Grundstück etwas aufschütten lassen.Pro LKW (planieren inkl.) bezahlten wir 250 Bath.
Die Erde ist diesmal von sehr guter Qualität,so das wir nochmals auf unser gegenüberliegenden Grundstück 80 LKWs bestellten.

Das "Gartengrundstück"wurde erst 1x vor 7 Jahren aufgeschüttet.Da die Erde sehr gut war und der Preis von 250 Bath auch passt entschlossen wir uns ein Stück von den 2800 m²
Fläsche aufzuschütten

----------


## schiene

noch paar Bilder...







und so sahs nach dem Aufschütten auf unserem bebauten Grundstück aus...




Somlak mit ihrem Vater

----------


## chauat

Hi Schiene 

Ist nee super Sache für dich, bei mir gibt´s das leider nicht für das Geld.

Gruß
Martin

----------


## schiene

Da wir noch ein kleines Häuschen/Bungalow für den Sohn meiner Frau bauen wolle/müssen wurde auf dem von unserem Haus gegenüberliegenden
Grundstück gestern alles platt gemacht und es wird/muss noch mit Erde aufgeschüttet werden.
Ob der Sohn mit Freundin dann das Haus/Bungalow nutzt oder nicht weiß keiner genau da er seine Meinung schneller wechselt wie ich meine Unterhosen  
Ansonsten habe ich immer was wenn Freunde zu Besuch kommen oder meine Frau mal wieder zu laut schnarcht.  
Wenn der Bau los geht ist noch offen genau so wie groß er wird.Veranschlagt haben wir so ca. 6000 Euro für den Bungalow.

Blick von unserem kleinen auf des große Grundstück über der Strasse

----------


## schiene

200 LKWs mit Erde wurden aufgeschüttet.Pro LKW hat Schwiegermutter 250 Bath bezahlt was wie immer ein super Preis ist. ::

----------


## schiene

Ende November haben wir unser großes Grundstück im Dorf aufschütten lassen.Es liegt genau unserem Grundstück wo unser Haus steht gegenüber.
Preis pro LKW inkl.Planieren 250 Bath.
Gesammtkosten für das Aufschütten:90.000 Bath

Die Erde ist nun ca.60 cm über der Strasse und in etwa  wie auf unserem gegenüberliegenden Grundstück.

Hier paar Bilder:

----------

